# Check out this sentra



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/673661(possible NWS)

Sorry J, had to put that there.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/673661(possible NWS)
> 
> Sorry J, had to put that there.


Little over the top to me.....but DAMN, that's a lot of work.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Little over the top to me.....but DAMN, that's a lot of work.


No problem


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, kinda boring. The paint is kinda neat in a way, but not my taste. It's really lacking in interesting mods. The stereo install is ass, there's nothing interesting done to the motor, he has bullshit mods on the list... shall I go on?

Really, it's nothing special. A nice street car, but definately not something I'd give much of a second look.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd roll in it! I'm glad he got rid of that crappy hood though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the valve cover


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

not a fan off what he did. although i like the body kit and flared fenders alot. it would look hella better with out all the graphics and paint. just nice silver. but if he likes it thats all that matters


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Fender Flares ... :thumbup:

Could use SE-L tails and should paint the middle piece the same color as the car, but it's nice. (The fender flares really make a difference on the B14.)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

samo said:


> The stereo install is ass.


That's classic. love that comment!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

STRATTON said:


> not a fan off what he did. although i like the body kit and flared fenders alot. it would look hella better with out all the graphics and paint. just nice silver. but if he likes it thats all that matters


Agreed. Not a fan of graphic's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, GA16DS

Anyway, I like the moulded GTR kit. I believe that is the Kombat front bumper, but they moulded it with a grille and reshaped the holes to fit the fogs.

The bodykit is very impressive, but he shuld've stopped there, I don't care for ANYTHING else on that car.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

haha... the more I look at this car, the more I don't like it. For example, the wonderous mods list. Some samples:

Brembo brakes (hmm.. sure look stock to me)
Nismo engine components (what, the radiator cap?)
Nismo header (wow, Nismo uses a stock heat shield)
Neuspeed springs (hahahaha)
TRD Wheels (um... yeah)

...yeah

And the front end looks like a stock bumper that's had some work done to it, including molding in the grille and adding a lip. Now, that's pretty cool, but really, it's the only thing I like on the car.

Gotta love the fact that he says he's sponsored by Nismo and Option.

To me, it just looks like one of those typical boring cars where the owner slaps a couple big, flashy mods onto the car and calls it a showcar. It's lacking in attention to detail, and the vehicle has no theme or central idea behind it. Simply put, although it looks nice at first glance, it would do quite poorly in any real show.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, doesn't this look a little ODD?! or is it me?!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What, the intake? GA16DSs have a different manifold than DEs.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

samo said:


> What, the intake? GA16DSs have a different manifold than DEs.


[johnnycarson]I did not know that[/johnnycarson]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> To me, it just looks like one of those typical boring cars where the owner slaps a couple big, flashy mods onto the car and calls it a showcar. It's lacking in attention to detail, and the vehicle has no theme or central idea behind it. Simply put, although it looks nice at first glance, it would do quite poorly in any real show.


exactly, it's nothing but a ricer with alot of hookups and money.

here are the people of the ricer world I really hate:
Kids that spend their entire allowence at autozone on crap accessories (the basic ricer)
People like this who spend a shit load of money in everything with no big picture, just a car that's overly done with no real goals
People who slap big chrome dubs/spinners on their car and call it modified
mom putting chrome hubcaps on her minivan or neon.

I saw a 40+ year old guy at autozone the other day buying a set of 4 chrome hubcap spinners.

BTW, there's a local place here that buys used vehicles (BMW, Lexus, Audi, Escalates, Jaguar, oh, and of course Civics), they slap HUGE, HUUUUUGGGE Chrome wheels on the cars and finance them off to people (usually around 18-25). It's such a freaking joke. The place is called Eye Candy. They think they have freaking awesome cars there. No offense, but most people on the lot are minorities. Sorry bro, it's not Eye Candy, it's a 50,000 car with $5,000 rims and you can't even pay the finance charges.

Oops, guess I got OT.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

That car would look a lot better w/o that dumb ass graphic on the hood. And I'm really not liking the VC either... amg a few other things....

*sigh* That 'could' be a really clean, sweet ride!


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

without the graphics i think it wouldn't look that bad.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

No Comment except that its a little much for me including some peoples attitude on this forum!

Justin


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

it's alright, i bet hes fooling alot of people into thinking he's driving a Skyline cause of the GTR emblem in the grill though. With a little fixing it could be a pretty decent car. At least it doesn't have wire wheels and a neon green painted interior.


----------

